# sound system



## btownpapi (Apr 19, 2010)

Could someone let me know the configuration of the amp/system? I have heard different things. First I was told that the deck runs the 4 speakers and the amp runs the sub. Secondly I was told that the amp is specially made and it runs the 4 speakers and the sub. If anyone can shed some light that would be great. I was thinking of slowly changing things around but I wanted to know the configuration in order to know what i am getting myself into. I am sure most of you have done some kind of mods in regards to the system. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well heres the thing...

you can have different configurations...

you can run your mids/tweeters off of your deck preferablly aftermarket as they have more power and more options compared to your OEM junk... with this set-up depending on your deck you can run an amp to power just your sub or you can get an amp to power your sub and your speakers which would no longer be powered by your deck(your deck would have to be able to support this)

you can run a sub on one amp and then run your mids/tweets on a seperate amp...

it really just depends on what you want to do, and how much money you have to spend

for example my system...

i currently run my tweeters and mids off of my deck and have my subs powered by an amp, however i do have a seperate amp(not installed) to power my mids/tweets but since they are stock oem junk there is no point in installing my amp to power them, i do have brand new still in the box mids and tweets but havent decided if im gonna install them into my current car or wait and put them into a new car when i get one...

heres my list of equipment
apline deck(cant remember the model but at the time it was one of the best on the market)
JBL BPX 300.4(mid and tweets amp)
JBL BPX 1100.1(sub amp)
Alpine type R 6x9
alpine type S components
Ultimate Sound KW1000 10in sub x 2

in my car i hit 140.2 db, its a sedan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just Fyi, the fosgate system in the spec V is a pile o' crap  better off gutting it and replacing the whole shebang.


----------



## btownpapi (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the detailed info. This is the type of info I was looking for. As you know salesmen at the end of the day are sales men. They will try and convince you of the most expensive set ups. 

Now a quick question is you were saying that the deck can run the tweeters and the mids. Did you mean look at getting a deck that is 4x50w with more then one preamp output? In other words the deck can run the 6x9's and the 6 1/2's and have a mono amp run the sub?

Anyone else caring to share their experience/set up would be appriciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, when you replace the deck, you need to run wiring directly to the speakers to bypass the amplifiers, the RF deck doesn't have an internal amplifier. 

As I said, you'll be better off gutting the system completely and replacing it with even mid-quality stuff, and you'll be much happier.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

If you want a nice write up on all the info about systems take a look at my article I wrote up. If you still need help please just ask.

Car Audio 101 - Nissan 370Z Forum


----------

